
Expanding Google’s security services for Android - cleverjake
http://officialandroid.blogspot.ca/2014/04/expanding-googles-security-services-for.html
======
klewelling
I assume this point of this is to catch apps that download and execute
malicious dex bytecode at runtime via DexClassLoader?

There was an interesting paper about insecure use of DexClassloader by many
top apps: [http://blog.iseclab.org/2014/03/06/execute-this-looking-
at-c...](http://blog.iseclab.org/2014/03/06/execute-this-looking-at-code-
loading-techniques-in-android/)

